# Aquascape help



## Spanerman (25 Jul 2010)

I like the look of this 







So i have tried to create it in a 7l nano/pico, I am planning to have lots of flow to simulate a stream, with some shrimp only probably.






How does that look, could you help me make it more pleasing on the eye?

And what kind of plants would go in there?

Sam.


----------



## Jack middleton (25 Jul 2010)

Use graded gravels to give a river bed effect, add some dried oak leaves and maybe the occasional plant.


----------



## Spanerman (25 Jul 2010)

Ahh good idea, what kind kind of plants do you think would look good?

Sam.


----------



## mr. luke (27 Jul 2010)

Try getting some heather wood, its tiny tiny stuff


----------



## Graeme Edwards (31 Jul 2010)

Hi Spanerman,

Well, if im honest, it doesnt really look much like the picture above, sorry. 

Its a difficult style/look to emulate, especially in such a small tank. My main observations are that your sand is too deep and could do with graded gravels and more attention to its position. Look at the inspiring picture, do you see how the sand has settled naturally, and forming the line of flow? You need to try and do that with this nano. Also, your rocks need better positioning, you want to make your eye lead up the sand and into your rocks. 'Lead in lines'. 
The rocks you have chosen do not look that inspiring, you could change this by adding more, or positioning them better. At the moment you have place them in such a way to make a bridge with a bit if wood - This is not what the inspirational picture shows. You need a river bank, not a bridge I think.

Basically, there is not enough form in your hardscape to suggest it looks like the above picture. Study the picture and almost copy it the best you can, and you will have an over all more pleasing aquascape IMO.

I hope this helps Spanerman, its not a dig at your skills, just a gentle push in the right direction.

Cheers,
Graeme.


----------



## Spanerman (3 Aug 2010)

Thats a good help thanks, I'm pretty new to this and i dont have an artistic bone in my body, i have been playing with some more ideas, and maybe deviating away from the original idea   

I'll try and get some more pictures soon


----------

